# Pet owners



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

My wife has a very small Yorkie, one kilo at seven months old. She loves to run in the yard but we keep a close eye out for eagles when she does and stand nearby. We were sitting on our porch and Asha was under a bench closer to the house as we were sitting more to the edge looking out at the yard.

I heard a sound and turned around to see a large bird about the same size as our dog under the bench, it was some type of falcon. I think it just saw a bit of hair, maybe her foot sticking out and thought it was a mouse or something and flew in for the kill but then was surprised that Asha was as large as she was. The dog ran after it as it flew away. We were pretty amazed that it would fly under our porch while we were sitting there. This tells me that a hawk or eagle may do the same thing so if you own a very small dog be very careful and check the raptors in your area.

On the upside, she has to have surgery for "cherry eye" and it only costs 500 to 850 pesos according to which vet we use. This surgery would cost $800.00 plus in the U.S. Vet care is very cheap here.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

The one thing we do not skimp on is care for our pets. Last year we were using a local vet because he was so close and we thought he was doing a good job. He had surgery (the vet) and one of our cats was undergoing treatment at the time that required injections - so we visited the vet in our old neighborhood. That vet did an ultrasound to get an idea of what was going on and found many cancerous growths. So many we had to put the cat down. Just a month or so earlier the local vet had done his own ultrasound and said the cat was fine.

Regarding large birds. From time to time we have these three or four BIG birds show up. They fly just about the roof top. I 'romantically' thought of them as hawks. A neighbor corrected me and said they were vultures. (They sit on her roof).


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

It's hard to believe the number of vultures or buzzards that we have here considering the amount of dead animals, they were feasting on a chicken last week but Cardel is a major draw for birdwatchers seeking hawks and eagles....

But as any avid hawkwatcher will tell you, Cardel and its sister hawkwatching site Chichicaxtle are the real deal. I’ve been there twice, standing on the roof of the Hotel Bienvenido, struck dumb as wave after seemingly endless wave of birds of prey streamed overhead, darkening the skies for hours at a time. Every day, from August to November, thousands of raptors pass during the most spectacular avian migration in the world. By season’s end, more than five million birds — predominantly Broad-winged and Swainson’s Hawks, Mississippi Kites, and Turkey Vultures — will have flown over the two sites on their way to rich winter feeding grounds in Central and South America, to wait out the northern cold before winging home again on the winds of March.

Birders from around the world have been visiting Cardel ever since the migration spectacle became widely known.

https://www.birdwatchingdaily.com/featured-stories/destinations/birding-veracruz/

Along the coast there will be ospreys or sea eagles. The stretch of highway between Soto la Marina and the border is really a spectacle, I have counted 24 eagles eating road kill in this area on one trip as I have crossed the border there a lot. We have several species of hawks and eagles here so we are very vigilant when we let the dog run.

I have found really good veterinarians in Mexico but groomers seem to have their own idea of how to cut your dog even if you show them a picture. Our Yorkie comes out looking like a schnauzer.


----------



## josekoko (May 25, 2017)

Old Mexican proverbo: Beware of feathered vultures in hawks clothing. 
I know, super stupid. But I wanted to share how much I liked your post!


----------

